# du vin sur ibook...



## tabarnak (28 Mai 2006)

du vin a été accidentellement renversé sur mon ibook ouvert.
on l'a démonté et épongé, pourtant, quand on le relance, seul le ventilo se met en route.
plus rien sur l'écran, pas de bruit de démarrage.
y'a quelque chose à faire ou c'est fichu?
peut on au moins récupérer des pièces?


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mai 2006)

Avant remise en route
nettoyer avec les produits adaptés
 le laisser secher completement ( 2 ou 3 jours)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Mai 2006)

ça dépend, c'était du bon vin?


----------



## Dramis (28 Mai 2006)

La carte mère est probablement morte suite à un court-circuit.

Apporte le dans un apple center.


----------



## takamaka (28 Mai 2006)

Hum...  si tu grillé ta bouteille avec un verre de vin à 2&#8364;, autant te dire tout de suite que tu vas carbonisé ta CB avec la réparation... :rateau:


----------



## marygreenwood (28 Mai 2006)

OUais, Tabarnak c'est le cas de le dire


----------



## jugnin (28 Mai 2006)

Ouah, mais je suis chanceux !

Un verre de whisky-coca (deux boissons que je n'affectionne point) est tombé sur mon iBook qui était un mètre plus bas. Il n'avait alors que deux semaine. Je l'ai débranché et viré le clavier, puis j'ai oublié (il était fort tard). Le lendemain il était poisseux à souhait, mais il fonctionnait.


----------



## marygreenwood (28 Mai 2006)

Mais voyons, qu'est-ce que c'est que cette manie d'échapper toujours du liquide sur vos macs ! non mais ! Après utilisation mettre le mac dans un coffre au trésor jusqu'à prochaine utilisation. voilà la clé de la longévité d'un Mac


----------



## jugnin (28 Mai 2006)

Tu penses bien que je n'étais pas à l'origine de ce lacher de verre. Mais je me suis quand même demandé pourquoi j'avais accepté que mon iBook face office d'orchestre dans cette soirée.


----------



## marygreenwood (28 Mai 2006)

Tu sais bien que je rigole ! Il arrive des accidents à tout le monde et c'est toujours bien dommage !


----------



## CBi (29 Mai 2006)

La personne qui préfère gâcher le vin plutôt que le boire peut peut-être faire marcher son assurance ?


----------



## samoussa (29 Mai 2006)

tabarnak a dit:
			
		

> du vin a été accidentellement renversé sur mon ibook ouvert.
> peut on au moins récupérer des pièces?



peut être la nappe avec du sel y parrait que ça détache  
Désolé quand même. Je pense egalement que l'assurance c'est encore le mieux, à condition d'en avoir une qui couvre ça.


----------



## tabarnak (31 Mai 2006)

merci à tous de vos conseils et plus ou moins utiles remarques... 
pour les précisions: il s'agissait d'un très bon vin, que finalement, ibook a l'air d'avoir apprécié, après avoir cuvé pendant quelques jours...
aujourd'hui, il se rallume sans problème, mais bug sur le gravage (il plante) et a du mal à recracher le cd ensuite...

j'espère que ca va durer...


----------



## takamaka (31 Mai 2006)

tabarnak a dit:
			
		

> j'espère que ca va durer...



Quoi le crachat ?

:affraid:


----------



## manustyle (31 Mai 2006)

J'ai déjà testé la biere sur un clavier, no problemo. Sauf l'odeur :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2006)

Bon, on va avoir la collection complète (vin, coca, thé biere, ont déjà été traités.)

un espoir ici


----------



## samoussa (31 Mai 2006)

bah moi j'ai fais tomber un macbook dans ma bière. Est-ce qu'elle est foutu ? Hein ?...:mouais:


----------



## samkookai (2 Juin 2006)

bonjour messiuer, new macuser depuis 24h hier, 1erjuin à 19h!
24h de bonheur sont passé, et je suis aller feter ça avec un ami , quelques centilitres de martini sont tombés coté ALT CTRL et tab, pask le MB était à coté, pourtant je m'interdis à boire et à manger devant un ordi (sauf un pc pourri) ms bon, 
on la retourné pour eviter que plus d'eau ne rentre, on a epongé tous, on l'as pas ouvert par contre... je sais pas si la garantie marche si on l'ouvre... aprés ms bon
voilà, il a encore marcher, mais je n'ais pas eu l'intelligence de l'eteindre car il marchait encore et en plein "encodage", bref, aprés il a commencé à faire un peu nawak, je l'ai eteins.   3h aprés, un essai, bruit du ventilo à fond, -extinction- 
h+4 un essai, la lumiere à coté de l'IR saluume comme si il etait en veille et on entend un acoup du lecteur cd... 
bref, j'ai redébranché la batterie et je vais attndre! dites moi kil remarchera silvouplait!!!!!
en plus en 24h, j'ai pu mettre tous mes docs important dedans!!!!
sinon, ça coute combien de le reparer si c grave? jsute pour avoir  une idée, et commençait à prier...
sniffffff, help me, desespoir!!!
jsui trop jeune!! 24h!!!


----------



## takamaka (2 Juin 2006)

C'est ce que l'on appelle une entrée en Fanfare dans le monde mac... dès son premier post  

Bon *Bienvenue à toi sur le Forum !*

Pour ce qui est de ton mac, c'est mort ! Je te le rachète pour 1&#8364; symbolique.
Et il est convenu que les frais de port sont à ta charge...

:rateau:  


PS: Pour ta bouteille de Martini, inutile d'appeller Apple !!!


----------



## jugnin (2 Juin 2006)

T'as vraiment pas de chance. Ou plutôt, tu as été bien imprudent et sutout de ne pas l'avoir éteint après l'incident. As-tu consulté le lien donné par iPantoufle un peu plus haut ? Tu pourrais y trouver quelques renseignement.


----------



## samkookai (2 Juin 2006)

y'a t'il des optmistes svp??
sinon esk je peux faire marcher l'assurance ou pas? on peut l'associer à unu degât des eaux?est-ce que vous pensaient qu'il est vraiment out, ???
merci


----------



## HImac in touch (2 Juin 2006)

Met lui un bavoir, et une paille, ça lui apprendra à manger plus proprement     . 

Quoi, moi, sortir, déjà ?? :rateau:


----------



## jugnin (2 Juin 2006)

samkookai a dit:
			
		

> y'a t'il des optmistes svp??
> sinon esk je peux faire marcher l'assurance ou pas? on peut l'associer à unu degât des eaux?est-ce que vous pensaient qu'il est vraiment out, ???
> merci



_dégat des eaux_, POUARF !

Non, la seule solution pour moi c'est éventuellemnt la responsabilité civile de ton pote. Mais vu que ce n'est pas lui l'auteur du "délit", cela constituerait une anrnaque.


----------



## HImac in touch (2 Juin 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> cela consituerait une anrnaque.



Tu voulais dire constituerait, non , bon ok je retrourne dehors :love::rose:


----------



## jugnin (2 Juin 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Tu voulais dire constituerait, non , bon ok je retrourne dehors :love::rose:



De quoi tu parles ?


----------



## HImac in touch (2 Juin 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> De quoi tu parles ?


----------



## duracel (2 Juin 2006)

Le même sujet a été abordé hier ici avec une suggestion de soifdemac.


----------



## CBi (3 Juin 2006)

tabarnak a dit:
			
		

> merci à tous de vos conseils et plus ou moins utiles remarques...
> pour les précisions: il s'agissait d'un très bon vin, que finalement, ibook a l'air d'avoir apprécié, après avoir cuvé pendant quelques jours...
> aujourd'hui, il se rallume sans problème, mais bug sur le gravage (il plante) et a du mal à recracher le cd ensuite...
> 
> j'espère que ca va durer...



Et bien cela me parait une bonne occasion pour te lancer dans le changement de graveur sur iBook


----------



## takamaka (6 Juin 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Le même sujet a été abordé hier ici avec une suggestion de soifdemac.



:modo: averti


----------

